# Anchorage near Atlantic City



## AYF (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi evrybody,
I will appreciate any info on where to anchor for overnight in the AC area. I am planning to cruise there and I was wondering if there are good anchor spots there. I've heard about Rum cove, just north inside the Absecon inlet, but there appears a shoal bar at the entrance. I am in 36ft boat with 5ft keel.
Thanks,
AYF


----------



## joethecobbler (Apr 10, 2007)

You may anchor in Rum Cove as you indicated or you may anchor just east of the bridge to the south side near the Coast guard location and the state police.
I have anchored in both locations without incidence. I however draw only 3-4'
You should not have a problem.


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

I've anchored in Rum Cove half a dozen times when passing by Atlantic City and I've poked at the bottom more than once at the entrance with my 4'3" draft. We venture in if the tide is rising, but we select another place (Fish Island) further north if the timing isn't right. 'take care and joy, Aythya crew


----------



## Gladrags1 (Apr 9, 2003)

I'm not sure what you refer to as Rum Cove, but there IS a wonderful cove on the north side of the AC Inlet, across from the State marina. the charts say that there is a 2' bar crossing it but there is a channel. My 36' boat with a 5'6" draft slipped in without touching bottom. There are private marks to help guide you. We arrived after dark and our friends help guide us in by saying "take a right after the red taillights on the beach - woops, the truck left." Pickup trucks often drive onto the beach there. No matter, we got in fine. The marks are slightly reflective, if you shine your flashlight in just the right place! It was a neat place to anchor. Safer than on the windward side of the bridge where I saw a boat anchored in the morning! Good luck and have a great trip. Tod


----------



## aalessos (Aug 10, 2010)

i'm anchored right now in N 39.382 , W 074.4213
Some current issues but good holding. You can leave your dinghy in the Trump marina/ state marina between F and E docks for 3 hours for free. Bus comes every 10 minutes to take you to town. I was told that rum cove i5s not safe for me (5' 10'' draft). I don´t see any anchored boats in rum cove. I DO see boats anchored next to me, we're in total. Hope to help somebody!


----------



## gershel (Feb 4, 2001)

As of yesterday, there were quite a few good sized cruising boats in Rum Cove. The entrance looks duanting, but is actually deep enough, and marked. Just be careful of the side setting current on the approach. Here's a link with good info.
Marc

ActiveCaptain - The Interactive Cruising Guidebook


----------



## PJH (Jan 8, 2017)

I was wondering why there isn't a mooring field there,I myself have travel from St Thomas to Maine on my 36 ft sailboat and often use mooring fields to get a good nights sleep , not having to worry about dragging anchors, or waking up in places that I didn't plan. 

Atlantic City has a great little Marina at Gardiners Basin,with a great little bar and restaurant called the Back Bay ale house ,I feel they have the best hamburger you can find,the food and drinks are very affordable for people traveling on a limited income. Along with a great little bar in a homey atmosphere there is a new addition that opened this summer...an ice cream dessert place called AC Sweets N' Treats . They of course have ice cream,but they have great coffee along with fresh waffles made while you wait!you can have them with fresh fruit ,the owners pride themselves with their home made baked goods..........home made coffee cake,layer cakes, scones,blueberry buckle,crumb cakes just to mention a few.

In the same area is also the Gilchrist restaurant,they have a great breakfast menu along with lunch,All within the thrifty boaters budgets.Easy access by dinghy or possibly by boat depending on dock space.Plus lots of Little shops and public access to transportation.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

PJH said:


> .....often use mooring fields to get a good nights sleep , not having to worry about dragging anchors......


Welcome to the forum, I look forward to hearing more about your STT to ME travels.

It was nice of you to add to this threads query. New folks sometimes don't notice the dates on the top left corner of the posts. The original post (OP) was a long time ago. There are no rules against resurrecting whatever you like, but I wonder if it may not have been noticed.

Nevertheless, your comment about a good nights sleep on a mooring provokes some thought. If there is less than 10 kts of wind, from a steady direction, I'll take an anchor to a mooring any day. Just putting the chain down, will keep us in place, even with a lousy set. At higher wind speeds, clocking winds or reversing currents, the variable is the mooring rig itself. Most of it's critical components can't be seen. I've had at least one mooring drag on me that I'm certain of. While I've never broken free, I have been hit by another boat that did break free of theirs. Just something to think about. Again, welcome.


----------

